# Parigi, attivista anti-gay si uccide



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

*Fonte
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...attedrale_di_notre_dame-59315454/?ref=HREC1-1

*Un gesto eclatante nella cattedrale di Notre-Dame, nel cuore di Parigi, di fronte a centinaia di turisti. Erano le 16 quando Dominique Venner, ex componente del movimento contro i matrimoni gay, 78 anni, 
si è suicidato all'interno di uno dei luoghi di culto più visitati al mondo. Ha preso una pistola e si è sparato una pallottola in bocca, di fronte a uno degli altari della chiesa. Vicino al corpo è stata trovata una lettera. Poche ore prima sul suo blog Venner, ex membro dell'Organizzazione armata segreta (Oas), aveva annunciato un "gesto simbolico e spettacolare" contro la legge sulle nozze fra omosessuali. 
*
VIDEO *Barbara Spinelli: "La Francia dell'odio"*
FOTO * Dominique Venner, saggista anti-gay - L'ultimo post

"Ci vorrà certamente un gesto nuovo, spettacolare e simbolico per scuotere la sonnolenza, scrollare le coscienze anestetizzate e risvegliare la memoria delle nostre origini", ha scritto Venner, sul suo blog, condannando i matrimoni gay e annunciando la sua morte. "I manifestanti del 26 maggio hanno ragione di gridare la loro collera. Una legge infame che, una volta votata può sempre essere abrogata". Per Venner però "non basterà organizzare delle gentili manifestazioni di strada per impedirle (_ndr le nozze gay_)". Bisognerà invece procedere a una vera "riforma intellettuale morale".  E ha parlato del rischio che "la Francia cada nelle mani degli islamisti". 

Marie Le Pen, a capo del movimento di estrema destra Front National, ha pubblicato un tweet nel quale ha definito "un gesto politico" il suicidio di Venner. "Tutto il nostro rispetto a Dominique Venner  il cui ultimo gesto, fondamentalmente politico, ha avuto come scopo quello di risvegliare il popolo francese".

A fine aprile l'Assemblea nazionale francese ha dato il via libera definitivo alla legge sulle nozze e sull'adozione di bambini da parte di coppie dello stesso sesso. Poco dopo il suicidio, il ministro dell'Interno francese Manuel Valls è arrivato nella cattedrale di Notre-Dame. "E' stato il suicidio di un uomo disperato - ha spiegato il ministro - . Si tratta di un dramma senza precedenti sono qui per testimoniare il dolore e la solidarietà della Francia alla Chiesa cattolica. Nella cattedrale c'erano 1.500 persone, che sono state evacuate molto velocemente. Immagino lo shock di questi fedeli".

Venner è stato autore di numerose opere sulla 'Guerra civile europea' e un ex militante dell'estrema destra. Attualmente era direttore di una rivista bimestrale di storia: "_Nouvelle Revue d'Histoire_" e vicino ai movimenti anti-gay francesi. 

*L'INCHIESTA *Nel mondo le condizioni dei gay

"È una disgrazia, è un dramma, è sconvolgente", ha affermato monsignor Patrick Jacquin. Per togliersi la vita Venner avrebbe utilizzato una pistola automatica _Herstal_. Sul posto sono arrivati i soccorsi e la cattedrale è stata evacuata dai vigili del fuoco.  Ogni anno la chiesa è visitata da circa 13 milioni di turisti.

Si tratta del secondo suicidio a Parigi in un luogo pubblico negli ultimi giorni. Il 16 maggio un cinquantenne si è ucciso nell'ingresso di una scuola elementare, utilizzando un fucile. Si tratta di un episodio che ha traumatizzato una decina di bambini che si trovavano sul posto.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Cioè.
:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè.
> :unhappy:


vabbè poveretto... bisogna avere pietà. Io certe cose non le pubblicherei neppure.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

A proposito di razionalità: in questo caso non ce n'è.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

La gente stanno male.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè poveretto... bisogna avere pietà. Io certe cose non le pubblicherei neppure.


Pietà perchè l'odio anti gay gli ha fatto fare questa scelta?
Umanamente posso averla  per una mente non più lucida che fa un  gesto estremo, ma appena mi ricordo il perchè lo ha fatto  (se è così) la pietà mi sparisce tutta.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Pietà perchè l'odio anti gay gli ha fatto fare questa scelta?
> *Umanamente posso averla per una mente non più lucida che fa un gesto estremo, ma appena mi ricordo il perchè lo ha fatto (se è così) la pietà mi sparisce tutta.


Ma questo stava male, non è manco il caso di parlare di odio e scelta in casi tipo questo. Su.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pietà perchè l'odio anti gay gli ha fatto fare questa scelta?
> Umanamente posso averla  per una mente non più lucida che fa un  gesto estremo, ma appena mi ricordo il perchè lo ha fatto  (se è così) la pietà mi sparisce tutta.


Tebe..si sta esagerando con la storia dei gay,e te lo dice uno che ha due amici super gay,uno dichiarato,e l'altro di nascosto.Pero'non se ne puo'piu'...tu non segui il calcio..quindi non puoi sapere che Prandelli,Ct nazionale,e'stato li' li'per non convocare per l'amichevole con San Marino,il giocatore del Bologna Diamanti.
Sai perche'???domenica...nel corso di Bologna-Genoa,per 3 volte ha dato del''finocchio''a Borriello....quindi sarebbe omofobia....ma si puo'?????Diamanti ha dovuto telefonare al genoano,per scusarsi......

Hanno rotto le palle i gay.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A proposito di razionalità: in questo caso non ce n'è.





Tebe ha detto:


> Pietà perchè l'odio anti gay gli ha fatto fare questa scelta?
> Umanamente posso averla per una mente non più lucida che fa un gesto estremo, ma appena mi ricordo il perchè lo ha fatto (se è così) la pietà mi sparisce tutta.


Capita poche volte nella vita di assistere ad eventi piu' unici che rari,che so,il passaggio della cometa di Halley,che i beoti guardano come se fosse un megaschermo in piu' dello stadio olimpico,o un pannello pubblicitario nuovo al Wall Mart,o un lampione nuovo per appostarsi lungo la camionabile,che ci si risparmia pure il tanfo del pneumatico che brucia......senza pensare nemmeno ad un istante che lo stesso corpo celeste e' stato testimone di eventi storici importantissimi,che so,la battaglia di Hastings per dire uno dei meno celebrati.
E la meraviglia si rinnovella invece quotidianamente su certi forum,ricettacolo di ogni corbelleria,impudicizia e vapori malsani per le connessioni neuronali......non che certi post possano rivaleggiare col sempiterno sassone galattico,ma di sicuro si elevano dal novero degli altri,non solo come il vulcano Olimpo del pianeta rosso,se paragonato alle montagnette Himalayane che nemmeno raggiungono i 9 km,io li metterei su un altro piano di eccezionalita',tipo quel sasso che ci ha sfiorati un mesetto fa,(che l'ultima volta era passato 110 milioni di anni fa,e la prossima -stabilita' orbitale permettendo- ripassera' fra altri 110  milioni di anni),rapportando la frequenza delle sue ellissi intorno al sole con quelle che compie il nostro pianetino.
Solo che qui il terreno di confronto non e' la galassia ma la demenza,il metro di giudizio e' l'ottusita',e la medaglia al valore e' a chi spara le cagate piu' grosse.
Perche' se Borghezio uccidesse a picconate una africano rivoltereste lo stato,invece un niger uccide a picconate tre italiani,nessuno chiama i soccorsi per quasi due interminabili ore,e voi zitte perche' se no si strumentalizza e prende voti la lega,orrore.
Una fuori di testa dice che vuole uccidere i suoi figli,li butta giu' dalla terrazza senza che nessuno la rinchiuda in manicomio,proponga di sterilizzarla o sbatterla in siberia a congelare fra i mammuth,e voi zitte perche' certe cose le facevano solo i nazisti,non non abbiamo piu' manicomi perche' siamo civili,e la poverina e' la fuori di testa,quindi bisogna proteggerla e recuperarla.
Siete perfino contente di pagare l'imu,perche' se la pagate voi la paga anche 1000 volte tanto quel porco del nanetto,e se al poveraccio fa male il culo a forza di prendercelo,e' comunque una gioia pensando a quanto di piu' lo prendera' quello la(che per lui pagare un milione in piu' di tasse e' come dare una scatarrata in piu',detta come va detta....).
Vi esaltate pensando a delle belle famiglie omosessuali con figliolanza accorpata per legge cosi' sono normali,e se vedete un uomo,una donna ed i loro figli biologici li schifate definendoli "famiglia mulino bianco",solo perche' ponete a normalita' la vostra anormalita' mentale.
Vi schifate pensando che quell'uomo ha dato la vita per difendere i suoi ideali,e lo relegate al ruolo di poveretto,di deficente,di cretinetto perche' non aveva il cervello foderato di merda come voi.
Quindi,seconde certe farneticazioni,i monaci tibetani che protestano contro pechino dandosi fuoco sono dei cretini irrazionali......fossero iscritti a becchi&mentecatti.net,si sarebbero risparmiati la vita e sarebbero andati in libreria a comprare un bel libretto rosso.
Siete un po' come certe autorita' autonome ed indipendenti che da quel'orecchio proprio non vogliono sentirci,e non importa quanto alto e' il prezzo da pagare,che siano bambine rapite,stuprate,uccise e fatte sparire nel nulla,patentini di incompetenti dati a cani che annusano una molecola su un miliardo,milioni di euro da spendere per fare la mappa genetica di intere vallate,assassini violentatori che sputano addosso ai giornalisti e fanno collezione di decreti di espulsione inattuati....
E poi guai a toccarvi l'islam;da quello'orecchio proprio no.....che oscenita' per voi,pensare ad una persona che e' contraria a due vostri cavalli di battaglia.
Perche' quando l'europa diventera' una confederazione islamica,di sicuro voi celebrerete il gay pride.
Eh si,questo forum abitua celermente ad un livello talora talmente basso (con lodevoli eccezioni,sia ben chiaro) che sarebbe niente dire che fa cagare il cazzo.....pero' certi asteroidi che passano ogni 110 milioni di anni,fanno veramente traboccare la cloaca maxuma.
Poveretti.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè poveretto... bisogna avere pietà. Io certe cose non le pubblicherei neppure.


la morte di un uomo dev'essere taciuta solo perchè politicamente scorretta?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe..si sta esagerando con la storia dei gay,e te lo dice uno che ha due amici super gay,uno dichiarato,e l'altro di nascosto.Pero'non se ne puo'piu'...tu non segui il calcio..quindi non puoi sapere che Prandelli,Ct nazionale,e'stato li' li'per non convocare per l'amichevole con San Marino,il giocatore del Bologna Diamanti.
> Sai perche'???domenica...nel corso di Bologna-Genoa,per 3 volte ha dato del''finocchio''a Borriello....quindi sarebbe omofobia....ma si puo'?????Diamanti ha dovuto telefonare al genoano,per scusarsi......
> 
> Hanno rotto le palle i gay.


Quoto
Si davvero a me anche hanno rotto le palle 
non tanto i gay che per me possono vivere la vita come 
vogliono
ma queste notizie divulgate per suscitare una qualche reazione 
che sinceramente non capisco neanche quale ...
Ma cazzo in Siria ci sono  quasi 8000 bambini che sono morti 
e io dovrei scandalizzarmi per un deficiente che si spara ...
Ma per favore su dai ...


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la morte di un uomo dev'essere taciuta solo perchè politicamente scorretta?


ma per favore, sbriciolata non ha detto questo; era un invasato e non merita l'attenzione che voleva suscitare.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per favore, sbriciolata non ha detto questo; era un invasato e non merita l'attenzione che voleva suscitare.


era invasato tanto quanto coloro che partecipano al gay pride.

e per quanto possa sembrare politicamente scorretto,un uomo che si uccide perchè non riesce a tollerare il diritto alla ricerca della felicità altrui merita una riflessione a prescindere.

sempre ribadendo che quello delle nozze gay è un non problema nonchè un'arma di distrazione di massa


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *era invasato tanto quanto coloro che partecipano al gay pride.
> *
> e per quanto possa sembrare politicamente scorretto,un uomo che si uccide perchè non riesce a tollerare il diritto alla ricerca della felicità altrui merita una riflessione a prescindere.
> 
> sempre ribadendo che quello delle nozze gay è un non problema nonchè un'arma di distrazione di massa


Bè no, dai. Quelli festeggiano, mica si sparano. 



P.S: non picchiarmi sono emofiliaco.


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

tebe sei percaso attivista di qualche movimento gay? continui a postare notizie su di loro. perchè non ti interessi anche della condizione umana delle carceri italiane oppure della vivisezione o della fame nel mondo o dei milioni di bambini che giornalmente muoino di aids o delle tante donne stuprate o dei mille buoni argomenti di cui valga parlare.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> era invasato tanto quanto coloro che partecipano al gay pride.
> 
> e per quanto possa sembrare politicamente scorretto,*un uomo che si uccide perchè non riesce a tollerare il diritto alla ricerca della felicità altrui merita una riflessione a prescindere.
> *
> sempre ribadendo che quello delle nozze gay è un non problema nonchè un'arma di distrazione di massa



ma dai!
era vecchio e forse malato e ha scelto un modo alquanto bizzarro per andarsene
non voleva andarsene in sordina, ma aggrappato alle sue convinzioni


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> *era vecchio *e forse malato e ha scelto un modo alquanto bizzarro per andarsene
> non voleva andarsene in sordina, ma aggrappato alle sue convinzioni


se invece era giovane, cambiava tutto.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tebe sei percaso attivista di qualche movimento gay? continui a postare notizie su di loro. perchè non ti interessi anche della condizione umana delle carceri italiane oppure della vivisezione o della fame nel mondo o dei milioni di bambini che giornalmente muoino di aids o delle tante donne stuprate o dei mille buoni argomenti di cui valga parlare.


sono attivista di tutto ciò che sento ingiusto.

In verità posto qualsiasi cosa mi sembri assurdo, i miei interventi qui hanno spaziato da Aldrovandi, al pazzo coreano, al papa e a tutta la schifezza dietro e altro.
Ti ricordi il mappazzone sul cancro all'utero?
Postavo qualsiasi cosa. Sai. Sono attivista della ricerca sul cancro. Ho fatto pure da "cavia" per alcuni farmaci.
Perchè ovviamente sono contro anche la vivisezione ma di quello. Mi spiace. Non ho lo stomaco per guardare nulla.
Non ce la faccio. Non posterò e mai guarderò nulla.
Una volta mi è bastata.

Se posto a maggioranaza cose gay, ( e non mi sembra, basta ricordare i 3d), è perchè forse  in questo momento sono loro che fanno più notizia, in quanto l'europa sta varando leggi che noi ci sogniamo. Almeno. Leggendo i giornali.

Quando c'era la triste storia di Eluana Englaro, non qui, postavo solo articoli su Eluana.
Si va a periodi storici Lui.
Ma comunque nulla ti impedisce di postarli tu gli altri se vedi qualcosa che possa farci riflettere tutti, non credi?


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se invece era giovane, cambiava tutto.



direi!

uno arriva alla fine della vita, forse aveva già pensato al suicidio per vari motivi, e decide di fare un gesto plateale, già che c'è, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *sono attivista di tutto ciò che sento ingiusto.
> *
> In verità posto qualsiasi cosa mi sembri assurdo, i miei interventi qui hanno spaziato da Aldrovandi, al pazzo coreano, al papa e a tutta la schifezza dietro e altro.
> Ti ricordi il mappazzone sul cancro all'utero?
> ...


Che figata, una cavaliera del male.


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

tebe se loro, i gay, non facessero tanto casino nel chiedere cose non propriamente normali, almeno per me, vivrebbero in pace con il mondo. per molti, io compreso, non è accettabile l'idea di doversi sposare e soprattutto di adottare dei figli. Ma è un discorso fatto e rifatto.

ho detto.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tebe se loro, i gay, non facessero tanto casino nel chiedere cose non propriamente normali, almeno per me, vivrebbero in pace con il mondo. per molti, io compreso, non è accettabile l'idea di doversi sposare e soprattutto di adottare dei figli. Ma è un discorso fatto e rifatto.
> 
> ho detto.



Una volta le donne facevano casino per chiedere cose che per parecchi non erano tanto normali. Tipo il voto.
Non l'avessero fatto avrebbero vissuto in pace col mondo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la morte di un uomo dev'essere taciuta solo perchè politicamente scorretta?


dobbiamo pubblicare ogni gesto irrazionale? che senso ha la pubblicazione di un evento dovuto ad uno stato di malessere, se non quello di nutrire l'insana passione per la sofferenza altrui, per il gusto della notizia di nera?
E' un po' come quelli che bloccano l'autostrada per guardare un incidente. Che senso ha? Non è utile a nessuno.
L'informazione ti deve dare qualcosa da valutare e su cui riflettere.
A me l'unica cosa che viene da una notizia del genere è la pietà per un uomo che stava così male da troncare la sua vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta le donne facevano casino per chiedere cose che per parecchi non erano tanto normali. Tipo il voto.
> Non l'avessero fatto avrebbero vissuto in pace col mondo....


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Vedo se riesco a smeraldarti.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Vedo se riesco a smeraldarti.


l'argomento è molto delicato.... io ho una coppia di amici gay che sono favolosi... altri meno.... frequento a volte locali con loro... e ho notato che spesso si ghettizzano da soli/e come me che nn giudico c'è tnt gente in giro... e quei pochi che ancora additano sono culturalmente solitamente sottosviluppati.....


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Vedo se riesco a smeraldarti.



Niente smeraldi ma opere di bene.

Fammi da consulente arredatrice 

(Oddio, smeralda smeralda pure.... :smile


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Niente smeraldi ma opere di bene.
> 
> Fammi da consulente arredatrice
> 
> (Oddio, smeralda smeralda pure.... :smile


la devo dare prima in giro, mi è stato risposto.
E' uno sporco lavoro, ma qualcuno lo deve fare.
:smile:


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dobbiamo pubblicare ogni gesto irrazionale? che senso ha la pubblicazione di un evento dovuto ad uno stato di malessere, se non quello di nutrire l'insana passione per la sofferenza altrui, per il gusto della notizia di nera?
> E' un po' come quelli che bloccano l'autostrada per guardare un incidente. Che senso ha? Non è utile a nessuno.
> L'informazione ti deve dare qualcosa da valutare e su cui riflettere.
> A me l'unica cosa che viene da una notizia del genere è la pietà per un uomo che stava così male da troncare la sua vita.



vabbè ma se questo si spara in una cattedrale e non a casa sua è un po' difficile non pubblicare la notizia
poi hanno trovata la lettera...o forse l'ha scritta il prete, che ne sappiamo:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> l'argomento è molto delicato.... io ho una coppia di amici gay che sono favolosi... altri meno.... frequento a volte locali con loro... e ho notato che spesso si ghettizzano da soli/e come me che nn giudico c'è *tnt* gente in giro... e quei pochi che ancora additano sono culturalmente solitamente sottosviluppati.....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *vabbè ma se questo si spara in una cattedrale e non a casa sua è un po' difficile non pubblicare la notizia
> *poi hanno trovata la lettera...o forse l'ha scritta il prete, che ne sappiamo:singleeye:


Embè. E' un concetto difficile da assimilare, in effetti.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè. E' un concetto difficile da assimilare, in effetti.



che poi a ben vedere per i cattolici il suicidio è peccato, quindi il gesto eclatante potrebbe essere visto come protesta contro il vaticano e dintorni
il Papa che ha detto in proposito?


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

State ponendo la morte di un uomo in secondo piano. non giudichiate il gesto di lui ma ciò per cui l'ha fatto: e se lo avesse fatto per amore verso una donna, poniamo il caso che non fosse corrisposto, condannereste lui o la donna?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> State ponendo la morte di un uomo in secondo piano. non giudichiate il gesto di lui ma ciò per cui l'ha fatto: e se lo avesse fatto per amore verso una donna, poniamo il caso che non fosse corrisposto, condannereste lui o la donna?


Ma che domanda è?


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> State ponendo la morte di un uomo in secondo piano. non giudichiate il gesto di lui ma ciò per cui l'ha fatto: e se lo avesse fatto per amore verso una donna, poniamo il caso che non fosse corrisposto, condannereste lui o la donna?



forse l'avrebbe fatto sotto casa della donna, a meno che non fosse la perpetua della cattedrale

posto che i suicidii non sono così rari, la notizia è proprio il gesto con tutto il contorno, secondo me

altrimenti un suicidio si leggerebbe al limite nella cronaca locale, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che poi a ben vedere per i cattolici il suicidio è peccato, quindi il gesto eclatante potrebbe essere visto come protesta contro il vaticano e dintorni
> il Papa che ha detto in proposito?


Non ne ho idea ma non è difficile immaginarlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> State ponendo la morte di un uomo in secondo piano. non giudichiate il gesto di lui ma ciò per cui l'ha fatto: e se lo avesse fatto per amore verso una donna, poniamo il caso che non fosse corrisposto, condannereste lui o la donna?



non so "gli altri".
A me sembra un povero vecchio con qualche rotella fuori posto.

Chi si ammazza ha dei problemi. In certi casi, estremissimi, posso trovare un che di "nobile". Tipo l'esempio che facevi dei gesti contro l'oppressione politica.
O posso "capirlo", quando hai perso il lavoro e non sai più dove sbattere la testa, con moglie e figli a carico.
Ma in massima parte, è un gesto che esprime profondissimi problemi personali.
idem se ti ammazzi per una donna/uomo o perchè la prof ti ha dato un brutto voto.

E' comunque un gesto di disperazione. 
I cui motivi spesso si trovano oltre le cause dichiarate.

Ammazzarsi in chiesa perchè c'è chi ritiene che i gay possano sposarsi o avere figli... dai... non crederò mai che fosse così ardente per la causa da ammazzarsi. O se lo era, mi spiace, lo considero malato proprio per questo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> State ponendo la morte di un uomo in secondo piano. non giudichiate il gesto di lui ma ciò per cui l'ha fatto: e se lo avesse fatto per amore verso una donna, poniamo il caso che non fosse corrisposto, condannereste lui o la donna?


sempre lui ovviamente.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> era vecchio e forse malato e ha scelto un modo alquanto bizzarro per andarsene
> non voleva andarsene in sordina, ma aggrappato alle sue convinzioni


e dovrebbe essere una colpa?


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dobbiamo pubblicare ogni gesto irrazionale? che senso ha la pubblicazione di un evento dovuto ad uno stato di malessere, se non quello di nutrire l'insana passione per la sofferenza altrui, per il gusto della notizia di nera?
> E' un po' come quelli che bloccano l'autostrada per guardare un incidente. Che senso ha? Non è utile a nessuno.
> L'informazione ti deve dare qualcosa da valutare e su cui riflettere.
> A me l'unica cosa che viene da una notizia del genere è la pietà per un uomo che stava così male da troncare la sua vita.


nel gesto di sto tizio non vedo nulla di irrazionale.   non voleva vivere in una Nazione che equipara le nozze gay a quelle tradizionali.   e voleva che questo suo dissenso fosse noto all'universo mondo

che ci vedi di irrazionale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma se questo si spara in una cattedrale e non a casa sua è un po' difficile non pubblicare la notizia
> poi hanno trovata la lettera...o forse l'ha scritta il prete, che ne sappiamo:singleeye:


Pubblicare la notizia come 'uomo si spara in una cattedrale' è un conto. Dare alla notizia una connotazione politica, quindi volerne far scaturire una polemica come fosse un atto lucidamente premeditato a fronte di uno stato di oggettiva oppressione o pericolo è diverso.
Voglio dire: se si fosse suicidato qualcuno perchè convinto di un imminente invasioen degli alieni, avrebbero scritto un articolo sulle estreme conseguenze derivate dalle invasioni degli alieni?
Se il presupposto non esiste oggettivamente, evidentemente purtroppo quell'uomo è stato vittima della sua visione distorta. A quel punto magari sarebbe opportuno un velo pietoso, secondo me.
Invece il giornalismo lo strumentalizza.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel gesto di sto tizio non vedo nulla di irrazionale.   non voleva vivere in una Nazione che equipara le nozze gay a quelle tradizionali.   e voleva che questo suo dissenso fosse noto all'universo mondo
> 
> che ci vedi di irrazionale?



Poteva trasferirsi di Paese piuttosto?
C'è sempre il Texas....


Senza scherzi, un uomo si è ammazzato e questo è triste comunque.
Ma davvero non cogli l'irrazionalità di AMMAZZARSI per una cosa come i matrimoni gay?

Cioè, se davvero pensava che questo suo gesto spingesse la gente a cambiare opinione... adesso si spara uno che è contro che so, l'eutanasia (!) o il voto alle donne.

Scusa se mi ripeto.
Davvero non ci vedi nulla di irrazionale?

Mi spiace, mi spiace, mi spiace, ma non posso farne a meno....
E' l'umorismo nero della mia famiglia che viene fuori... mi scusa anticipatamente con quel povero signore per me disturbato... ma...

Caspita, se tutti quelli contro i matrimoni gay, contro i diritti delle donne etc etc etc... protestassero così....


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pubblicare la notizia come 'uomo si spara in una cattedrale' è un conto. Dare alla notizia una connotazione politica, quindi volerne far scaturire una polemica come fosse un atto lucidamente premeditato a fronte di uno stato di oggettiva oppressione o pericolo è diverso.
> Voglio dire: se si fosse suicidato qualcuno perchè convinto di un imminente invasioen degli alieni, avrebbero scritto un articolo sulle estreme conseguenze derivate dalle invasioni degli alieni?
> Se il presupposto non esiste oggettivamente, evidentemente purtroppo quell'uomo è stato vittima della sua visione distorta. A quel punto magari sarebbe opportuno un velo pietoso, secondo me.
> Invece il giornalismo lo strumentalizza.



Quoto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel gesto di sto tizio non vedo nulla di irrazionale. non voleva vivere in una Nazione che equipara le nozze gay a quelle tradizionali. e voleva che questo suo dissenso fosse noto all'universo mondo
> 
> che ci vedi di irrazionale?


il suo dissenso era noto. E dato che viveva in un paese democratico poteva scrivere un libro. Con tutti gli omofobi che ci sono in giro, l'avrebbero pure pubblicato.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e dovrebbe essere una colpa?


per me è una colpa uccidersi in una chiesa terrorizzando la gente, magari anche bambini ,costringendoli ad assistere incolpevoli alla sua morte.
come chi si suicida mettendo a rischio anche la vita degli altri (l'uomo che si è dato fuoco coinvolgendo anche , mi pare, due carabinieri gravemente ustionati)
il suicidio diventa violenza verso gli altri e non è certo utile a nessuna causa


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è una colpa uccidersi in una chiesa terrorizzando la gente, magari anche bambini ,costringendoli ad assistere incolpevoli alla sua morte.
> come chi si suicida mettendo a rischio anche la vita degli altri (l'uomo che si è dato fuoco coinvolgendo anche , mi pare, due carabinieri gravemente ustionati)
> il suicidio diventa violenza verso gli altri e non è certo utile a nessuna causa


Tranne rarissimi casi, il suicidio è un atto di una persona moooooolto disturbata. In quel caso, difficile dare responsabilità e colpe. Il cervello non funziona come dovrebbe.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pubblicare la notizia come 'uomo si spara in una cattedrale' è un conto. Dare alla notizia una connotazione politica, quindi volerne far scaturire una polemica come fosse un atto lucidamente premeditato a fronte di uno stato di oggettiva oppressione o pericolo è diverso.
> Voglio dire: se si fosse suicidato qualcuno perchè convinto di un imminente invasioen degli alieni, avrebbero scritto un articolo sulle estreme conseguenze derivate dalle invasioni degli alieni?
> Se il presupposto non esiste oggettivamente, evidentemente purtroppo quell'uomo è stato vittima della sua visione distorta. A quel punto magari sarebbe opportuno un velo pietoso, secondo me.
> *Invece il giornalismo lo strumentalizza.*


e voi state qui a parlarne...
Ed altri da altre parti...


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tranne rarissimi casi, il suicidio è un atto di una persona moooooolto disturbata. In quel caso, difficile dare responsabilità e colpe. Il cervello non funziona come dovrebbe.


certo, però mi riferivo alla lettura che ne danno gli altri


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, però mi riferivo alla lettura che ne danno gli altri



E dalli con 'sti altri.
Mi sembra che di opinioni in merito ce ne siano tante quanti utenti ci sono, quasi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E dalli con 'sti altri.
> Mi sembra che di opinioni in merito ce ne siano tante quanti utenti ci sono, quasi.


?
altri in genere. non ho capito


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e voi state qui a parlarne...
> Ed altri da altre parti...


eh no. Io parlo della strumentalizzazione di un certo giornalismo che è solo sensazionalismo e non più analisi della storia contemporanea.
Delle volte leggendo un quotidiano o guardando un notiziario mi pare di leggere quelle rivistucole di gossip.
Evidentemente il torbido piace.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> altri in genere. non ho capito


Mi spiegherei ma non ho voglia... ti secca?
Sorry.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è una colpa uccidersi in una chiesa terrorizzando la gente, magari anche bambini ,costringendoli ad assistere incolpevoli alla sua morte.
> come chi si suicida mettendo a rischio anche la vita degli altri (l'uomo che si è dato fuoco coinvolgendo anche , mi pare, due carabinieri gravemente ustionati)
> il suicidio diventa violenza verso gli altri e non è certo utile a nessuna causa



Quoto
si e lui è morto ...e la figlia è scioccata vedendo il padre in fiamme ...la moglie in ospedale ancora non ne è al 
corrente il carabiniere è grave in ospedale ha due figli piccoli che chiedono di lui è via così...
Cioè tutto molto triste ma molto egoistico...


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiegherei ma non ho voglia... ti secca?
> Sorry.


meglio, non avevo voglia di leggere


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe..si sta esagerando con la storia dei gay,e te lo dice uno che ha due amici super gay,uno dichiarato,e l'altro di nascosto.Pero'non se ne puo'piu'...tu non segui il calcio..quindi non puoi sapere che Prandelli,Ct nazionale,e'stato li' li'per non convocare per l'amichevole con San Marino,il giocatore del Bologna Diamanti.
> Sai perche'???domenica...nel corso di Bologna-Genoa,per 3 volte ha dato del''finocchio''a Borriello....quindi sarebbe omofobia....ma si puo'?????Diamanti ha dovuto telefonare al genoano,per scusarsi......
> 
> Hanno rotto le palle i gay.


A me hanno rotto gli stronzi che trovano sempre un modo per insultare utilizzando termini che insultanti non sono. Stronzo se non sei una merda è insultante.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta le donne facevano casino per chiedere cose che per parecchi non erano tanto normali. Tipo il voto.
> Non l'avessero fatto avrebbero vissuto in pace col mondo....


Stavo per scriverlo ma sei arrivata prima tu. Non sono ancora andata oltre. Non dubito che qualcuno pensi che così sarebbe dovuto essere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> l'argomento è molto delicato.... io ho una coppia di amici gay che sono favolosi... altri meno.... frequento a volte locali con loro... e ho notato che spesso si ghettizzano da soli/e come me che nn giudico c'è tnt gente in giro... e quei pochi che ancora additano sono culturalmente solitamente sottosviluppati.....


Sai quanto uomini vedo ghettizzarsi da soli anche in 50.000  a guardare altri uomini che corrono dietro una palla.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Fonte
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...attedrale_di_notre_dame-59315454/?ref=HREC1-1
> 
> *....


la mamma degli idioti è sempre incinta.

uno in meno.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai quanto uomini vedo ghettizzarsi da soli anche in 50.000  a guardare altri uomini che corrono dietro una palla.


Hai dimenticato le altre migliaia davanti alla tv con il batticuore ed i sudori freddi che piangono e godono delle fortune altrui.

E tutti questi pagano pure! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la mamma degli idioti è sempre incinta.
> 
> uno in meno.
> 
> ...



caro gatto io sono di quelli..pago sky solo per vedere il calcio e la F1..ho visto la prima partita di calcio 50anni fa'..e mi piace ancora tanto...il fatto che a te faccia schifo,non implica che li guarda sia demente.Allora chi guarda il grande fratello,o simili cazzate?-


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tebe sei percaso attivista di qualche movimento gay? continui a postare notizie su di loro. perchè non ti interessi anche della condizione umana delle carceri italiane oppure della vivisezione o della fame nel mondo o dei milioni di bambini che giornalmente muoino di aids o delle tante donne stuprate o dei mille buoni argomenti di cui valga parlare.


ma potrà parlare di quello che vuole...per il resto siamo sempre in tempo tutti a proporre  altro , compreso te


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata;1135639[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]*il suo dissenso era noto*[/B]. E dato che viveva in un paese democratico poteva scrivere un libro. Con tutti gli omofobi che ci sono in giro, l'avrebbero pure pubblicato.



a me no
ovviamente io non sono nessuno, ma è per dire che so che esistono persone che la pensano in un certo modo, il fatto che queste persone poi si suicidino in una cattedrale è una loro "scelta" che diventa un fatto di cronaca
che poi la notizia venga strumentalizzata, succede sempre, direi


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

il voler vivere ... alla fin fine è una scelta. 
nessuno ci costringe ... 

non capisco bene ... cosa s'immaginava?
uno sceglie di andarsene, perché non sopporta una libertà espressa per altri? 

chi è lui ... in confronto al volere di tanta gente?

mah ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Evidentemente il torbido piace.


come puoi ben vedere, FA' NOTIZIA.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai quanto uomini vedo ghettizzarsi da soli anche in 50.000  a guardare altri uomini che corrono dietro una palla.


che c'entra scusa... io parlo di privee gay.... sei mai entrata in un bar di gay? io uno lo frequento perchè ho un amico generazionale che va sempre li.... a parte il fatto che appena entri sei visto come un UFO... un po come è successo quando mi sono iscritto a qs forum (solo da parte di qualcuno naturalmente). 50000 persone dietro ad una squadra può essere stupido ma sono millenni che lo sport riunisce le persone.... ora dimmi te che bisogno c'è di fare un bar per soli gay.... dalle mie parti c'è un posto che si chiama mamamia... frequentato da drag, etero gay/lesbiche e ti assicuro che vinta una primordiale diffidenza verso gli etero si è formato un senso di amicizia e di mancanza di pregiudizi.... il melting pot nn divide... unisce ricordalo


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pubblicare la notizia come 'uomo si spara in una cattedrale' è un conto.* Dare alla notizia una connotazione politica, quindi volerne far scaturire una polemica come fosse un atto lucidamente premeditato a fronte di uno stato di oggettiva oppressione o pericolo è diverso.
> Voglio dire: se si fosse suicidato qualcuno perchè convinto di un imminente invasioen degli alieni, avrebbero scritto un articolo sulle estreme conseguenze derivate dalle invasioni degli alieni?
> *Se il presupposto non esiste oggettivamente, evidentemente purtroppo quell'uomo è stato vittima della sua visione distorta. A quel punto magari sarebbe opportuno un velo pietoso, secondo me.
> Invece il giornalismo lo strumentalizza.


Ma il gesto una connotazione politica, o meglio sociale, ce l'ha eccome. Cioè, se sto tizio ha preso una pistola e s'è sparato in chiesa, avendo annunciato in precedenza un gesto eclatante di protesta e lasciando pure una lettera contro i matrimoni gay, che strumentalizzazione ci sarebbe? Non è che qualcuno se l'è inventato. Che poi, voglio dire, le unioni omosessuali in Francia sono REALTA'. Mica le invasioni aliene (che io mi auguro, ma comunque).


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> che c'entra scusa... io parlo di privee gay.... sei mai entrata in un bar di gay? io uno lo frequento perchè ho un amico generazionale che va sempre li.... a parte il fatto che appena entri sei visto come un UFO... un po come è successo quando mi sono iscritto a qs forum (solo da parte di qualcuno naturalmente). 50000 persone dietro ad una squadra può essere stupido ma sono millenni che lo sport riunisce le persone.... *ora dimmi te che bisogno c'è di fare un bar per soli gay.... *dalle mie parti c'è un posto che si chiama mamamia... frequentato da drag, etero gay/lesbiche e ti assicuro che vinta una primordiale diffidenza verso gli etero si è formato un senso di amicizia e di mancanza di pregiudizi.... il melting pot nn divide... unisce ricordalo


Scopare.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è una colpa uccidersi in una chiesa terrorizzando la gente,* magari anche bambini ,costringendoli ad assistere incolpevoli alla sua morte.
> *come chi si suicida mettendo a rischio anche la vita degli altri (l'uomo che si è dato fuoco coinvolgendo anche , mi pare, due carabinieri gravemente ustionati)
> il suicidio diventa violenza verso gli altri e non è certo utile a nessuna causa


Si vabbè. I bambini, NESSUNO PENSA AI BAAAAMMMBBBIIIINNNIII????? Voleva fare un gesto eclatante, tutto lì. E c'è pure riuscito.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il gesto una connotazione politica, o meglio sociale, ce l'ha eccome. Cioè, se sto tizio ha preso una pistola e s'è sparato in chiesa, avendo annunciato in precedenza un gesto eclatante di protesta e lasciando pure una lettera contro i matrimoni gay, *che strumentalizzazione ci sarebbe?* Non è che qualcuno se l'è inventato. Che poi, voglio dire, le unioni omosessuali in Francia sono REALTA'. Mica le invasioni aliene (che io mi auguro, ma comunque).



che i giornali che già sostenevano di essere contrari ai matrimoni gay, ci marciano dentro

tipo: da noi è successo che la nuova ministra nera non abbia dato la mano ad un leghista
La stampa ha detto asetticamente più o meno che forse probabilmente ma non si sa però in effetti ufficalmente :singleeye: c'erano ragioni di sicurezza 
sentiamo Eretteo che hanno scritto i giornali della sua landa


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scopare.


? scopare?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che i giornali che già sostenevano di essere contrari ai matrimoni gay, ci marciano dentro
> 
> tipo: da noi è successo che la nuova ministra nera non abbia dato la mano ad un leghista
> La stampa ha detto asetticamente più o meno che forse probabilmente ma non si sa però in effetti ufficalmente :singleeye: c'erano ragioni di sicurezza
> sentiamo Eretteo che hanno scritto i giornali della sua landa


Ma su cosa marciano? Qualcuno ha dato la colpa ai matromoni gay, o ai gay, per il suicidio di sto tizio? A parte la destra francese e comunque il fronte politico/sociale contrario ai matrimoni gay non mi pare. Ma quello, quello politico dico, è un altro discorso, ed è più che normale che su un argomento così controverso si finisca anche per strumentalizzare anche la più palese demenza umana. 
Sul ministro nero: dico solo che se uno si presenta come capogruppo di un partito e ti tende la mano con gli uomini di scorta a tipo mezzo metro di distanza mentre tu fai finta di nulla e lasci che lo portino via c'è ben poco da elucubrarci su.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ? scopare?


Eh.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Poteva trasferirsi di Paese piuttosto?
> C'è sempre il Texas....
> 
> 
> ...



il mondo sarebbe un posto migliore.

Io non mi vergogno del mio umorismo nero tebano.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è una colpa uccidersi in una chiesa terrorizzando la gente, magari anche bambini ,costringendoli ad assistere incolpevoli alla sua morte.
> come chi si suicida mettendo a rischio anche la vita degli altri (l'uomo che si è dato fuoco coinvolgendo anche , mi pare, due carabinieri gravemente ustionati)
> il suicidio diventa violenza verso gli altri e non è certo utile a nessuna causa


quotissimo


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma su cosa marciano? Qualcuno ha dato la colpa ai matromoni gay, o ai gay, per il suicidio di sto tizio? A parte la destra francese e comunque il fronte politico/sociale contrario ai matrimoni gay non mi pare.* Ma quello, quello politico dico, è un altro discorso*, ed è più che normale che su un argomento così controverso si finisca anche per strumentalizzare anche la più palese demenza umana.
> Sul ministro nero: dico solo che se uno si presenta come capogruppo di un partito e ti tende la mano con gli uomini di scorta a tipo mezzo metro di distanza mentre tu fai finta di nulla e lasci che lo portino via c'è ben poco da elucubrarci su.


ma no, perchè parecchi giornali hanno una linea politica ben definita e dichiarata anche, quindi è chiaro che se leggi lì la notizia, ti arriva anche il commento politico, o quello che è

per dire: la stretta di mano sul giornale padano sarà vista differentemente che su altri, no?

poi sta a noi farci la nostra idea, tipo quelle espresse qui


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quotissimo



Ma scusa... tu davvero _colpevolizzi_ quest'uomo?
A parte le sue idee su cui ovviamente non concordo neppure io, ma davvero pensi che abbia avuto la "cattiveria" di suicidarsi?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no, perchè parecchi giornali hanno una linea politica ben definita e dichiarata anche, quindi è chiaro che se leggi lì la notizia, ti arriva anche il commento politico, o quello che è
> 
> per dire: la stretta di mano sul giornale padano sarà vista differentemente che su altri, no?
> 
> poi sta a noi farci la nostra idea, tipo quelle espresse qui


Ma grazie al cazzo che su La Padania uscirà fuori altro. Madonna. Free: tu devi trovarmi un giornale, uno eh e che non sia l'organo di stampa di un partito o di un movimento, che ha addossato ai gay la colpa del suicidio di sto tizio. Anche solo lasciato intendere, eh. Vai.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma grazie al cazzo che su La Padania uscirà fuori altro. Madonna. Free:* tu devi trovarmi un giornale, uno eh e che non sia l'organo di stampa di un partito o di un movimento*, che ha addossato ai gay la colpa del suicidio di sto tizio. Anche solo lasciato intendere, eh. Vai.



credevo che ti saresti fermato lì...punto!

che delusione!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> credevo che ti saresti fermato lì...punto!
> 
> che delusione!


Io comunque sul triste accadimento la vedo come La Padania, più o meno.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io comunque sul triste accadimento la vedo come La Padania, più o meno.



ma quello della mano?
non so cosa abbia detto la padania, per me è un gesto di una maleducazione senza confini...ops!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quello della mano?
> non so cosa abbia detto la padania, per me è un gesto di una maleducazione senza confini...ops!


Che è una stronza di merda, sostanzialmente.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è una stronza di merda, sostanzialmente.



in effetti, se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma scusa... tu davvero _colpevolizzi_ quest'uomo?
> A parte le sue idee su cui ovviamente non concordo neppure io, ma davvero pensi che abbia avuto la "cattiveria" di suicidarsi?



No. Non è la cattiveria del suicidio.
Contesto la cattiveria insita di uno contro un diritto elementare. Fosse anche il testamento biologico o altre mille cose.
La cattiveria è sua di avere un fatto del gesto del genere e di averlo dedicato ad una cosa cattiva.
Lo ha dedicato contro un diritto.
Si. E' cattiveria.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Non è la cattiveria del suicidio.
> Contesto la cattiveria insita di uno contro un *diritto elementare.* Fosse anche il testamento biologico o altre mille cose.
> La cattiveria è sua di avere un fatto del gesto del genere e di averlo dedicato ad una cosa cattiva.
> Lo ha dedicato contro un diritto.
> Si. E' cattiveria.


Sul matrimonio posso anche essere d'accordo, sull'adozione affatto. Non è un diritto manco per niente.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul matrimonio posso anche essere d'accordo, sull'adozione affatto. Non è un diritto manco per niente.


Non ho parlato di adozione infatti.
Stiamo ai fatti.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di adozione infatti.
> Stiamo ai fatti.


Appunto: i fatti sono che per la Francia le coppie gay, oltre che sposarsi, potranno pure adottare figli. Bella lì.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto: i fatti sono che per la Francia le coppie gay, oltre che sposarsi, potranno pure adottare figli. Bella lì.



ma questa discussione parte da un altro punto.
Contesto un uomo che si uccide per una legge che parifica i matrimoni etero e non etero.
Il mio ragionamento si fermava prima.
Poi tranquillo. Sono in Francia. A te poco ne tange eventualmente se possono adottare.
Ti spareresti anche tu in chiesa od ovunque per dimostrare il tuo rabbioso dissenso?
Non credo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma questa discussione parte da un altro punto.
> Contesto un uomo che si uccide per una legge che parifica i matrimoni etero e non etero.
> Il mio ragionamento si fermava prima.
> Poi tranquillo. Sono in Francia. A te poco ne tange eventualmente se possono adottare.
> ...


Ma quello si è ucciso perchè poverino stava poco bene, mica per la legge sui matrimoni gay. Senza contare che, per quanto posso dire, il problema dei matrimoni gay sono proprio i figli e l'eventuale adozione. Anzi, secondo me il punto è proprio tutto lì.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello si è ucciso perchè poverino stava poco bene, mica per la legge sui matrimoni gay. Senza contare che, per quanto posso dire, il problema dei matrimoni gay sono proprio i figli e l'eventuale adozione. Anzi, secondo me il punto è proprio tutto lì.


Stava poco bene certo se uno è contro alcuni diritti. Non si spiega se no umanamente che fastidio possa dare un gay che si sposa in comune.
Il suo gesto è stato solo il culmine di idee bizzarre che aveva anche in vita e su cui disquisiva.

Sui figli ripeto, non è l'oggetto per me di questa discussione.
E non ne parlo nemmeno.
le mie idee in merito sono note, ma parliamo di qualcosa in divenire di cui, in italia, è anche inutile discutere.
Quando avremo i matrimoni gay allora varrà discutere anche delle adozioni.

ma se si continua a metterci dentro tutto non si arriva mai a niente.
Passa solo il messaggio negativo.
E di che negativo, fra due che si amano e vogliono fare cose non c'è proprio un cazzo di niente.

Parlare di adozioni è come parlare di alieni e di cosa dirgli quando li incontreremo.
Un controsenso assoluto che porta ad una focalizzazione distorta della realtà.
Ovvero.
Coppie gay non possono sposarsi in comune.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Poteva trasferirsi di Paese piuttosto?
> C'è sempre il Texas....
> 
> 
> ...


puoi tentare di vedere qualcosa di irrazionale nelle motivazioni remote (il no alle nozze gay),non nella scelta di suicidarsi platealmente.

anzi,il tutto mi pare finimente premeditato e preparato,anche leggendo quello che ha lasciato scritto online prima di spararsi


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è una colpa uccidersi in una chiesa terrorizzando la gente, magari anche bambini ,costringendoli ad assistere incolpevoli alla sua morte.
> come chi si suicida mettendo a rischio anche la vita degli altri (l'uomo che si è dato fuoco coinvolgendo anche , mi pare, due carabinieri gravemente ustionati)
> il suicidio diventa violenza verso gli altri e non è certo utile a nessuna causa


data la risonanza che il gesto sta avendo,direi che invece il suicida ha conseguito il suo scopo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stava poco bene certo se uno è contro alcuni diritti. Non si spiega se no umanamente che fastidio possa dare un gay che si sposa in comune.
> Il suo gesto è stato solo il culmine di idee bizzarre che aveva anche in vita e su cui disquisiva.
> 
> Sui figli ripeto, non è l'oggetto per me di questa discussione.
> ...


Ma non è "metterci dentro tutto", il punto invece è proprio quello. Vabbè.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi tentare di vedere qualcosa di irrazionale nelle motivazioni remote (il no alle nozze gay),non nella scelta di suicidarsi platealmente.
> 
> anzi,il tutto mi pare finimente premeditato e preparato,anche leggendo quello che ha lasciato scritto online prima di spararsi



Faccio fatica a considerare razionale il suicidio...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> che c'entra scusa... io parlo di privee gay.... sei mai entrata in un bar di gay? io uno lo frequento perchè ho un amico generazionale che va sempre li.... a parte il fatto che appena entri sei visto come un UFO... un po come è successo quando mi sono iscritto a qs forum (solo da parte di qualcuno naturalmente). 50000 persone dietro ad una squadra può essere stupido ma sono millenni che lo sport riunisce le persone.... ora dimmi te che bisogno c'è di fare un bar per soli gay.... dalle mie parti c'è un posto che si chiama mamamia... frequentato da drag, etero gay/lesbiche e ti assicuro che vinta una primordiale diffidenza verso gli etero si è formato un senso di amicizia e di mancanza di pregiudizi.... il melting pot nn divide... unisce ricordalo


C'entra perché indipendentemente dalle preferenze sessuale tutti ci riuniamo per preferenze di altro tipo e ci vanno bene i motivi per i quali lo facciamo noi, troviamo stupide le ragioni degli altri. Se vuoi conoscere donne vai in locali dove si incontrano donne, se volessi incontrare uomini andresti in locali dove ne puoi incontrare. Non capisco perché tu lo consideri un'autoghettizzazione.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scopare.


Sintetico :up:


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

Visto che il defunto suicida non apprezzava nemmeno una religione esotica,e che basta farsi una breve nuotata per giungere da parigi a londra,a qualche anima pia potrebbe anche venire in mente di pensare a cosa accade poco distante e non e' ancora accaduto qua.

http://qn.quotidiano.net/esteri/201...o-decapitato-machete-terrorismo-nigeria.shtml

Ma si sa che io sono un fomentatore,di sicuro quel ragazzo di 25 anni chissa' cosa aveva combinato durante il lavoro,il fatto che il suo bambino a 2 anni sia orfano a causa di due scimmie di sterco e' ininfluente,piu' se ne parla e piu' i buonisti perdono voti,quindi zitti e mosca,non si sa mai che poi la presidente della camera diventi antipatica.
E' che se certi escrementi se li godessero solo quelli che li vogliono,andrebbe benone.
Invece devono sorbirseli gli altri.
E questo no bene.


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Visto che il defunto suicida non apprezzava nemmeno una religione esotica,e che basta farsi una breve nuotata per giungere da parigi a londra,a qualche anima pia potrebbe anche venire in mente di pensare a cosa accade poco distante e non e' ancora accaduto qua.
> 
> http://qn.quotidiano.net/esteri/201...o-decapitato-machete-terrorismo-nigeria.shtml
> 
> ...


avevo appena letto.fantastica quella donna coraggiosa


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta le donne facevano casino per chiedere cose che per parecchi non erano tanto normali. Tipo il voto.
> Non l'avessero fatto avrebbero vissuto in pace col mondo....


:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> State ponendo la morte di un uomo in secondo piano. non giudichiate il gesto di lui ma ciò per cui l'ha fatto: e se lo avesse fatto per amore verso una donna, poniamo il caso che non fosse corrisposto, condannereste lui o la donna?


Non mi sembra esattamente la stessa cosa :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel gesto di sto tizio non vedo nulla di irrazionale.   non voleva vivere in una Nazione che equipara le nozze gay a quelle tradizionali.   e voleva che questo suo dissenso fosse noto all'universo mondo
> 
> che ci vedi di irrazionale?


Ma in fatti non è irrazionale solo eclatante... Che poi era il suo intento ... Che se ne parlasse, ha scelto pure una chiesa come notre dame, era anche un po' istrionico evidentemente . Ho pietà per chi si suicida qualsiasi sia il motivo.


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma in fatti non è irrazionale solo eclatante... Che poi era il suo intento ... Che se ne parlasse, ha scelto pure una chiesa come notre dame, era anche un po' istrionico evidentemente . Ho pietà per chi si suicida qualsiasi sia il motivo.


mah...posso tentare di avere pietà per il Michè

per questo francese,occorre un ragionamento cinico.   lui ha preso quel restava della sua vita e l'ha usato per una sua battaglia ideale.      come a dire: anche se ora il matrimonio gay è legge,non per questo ci si deve rassegnare ad una legge ingiusta


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...posso tentare di avere pietà per il Michè
> 
> per questo francese,occorre un ragionamento cinico.   lui ha preso quel restava della sua vita e l'ha usato per una sua battaglia ideale.      come a dire: anche se ora il matrimonio gay è legge,non per questo ci si deve rassegnare ad una legge ingiusta


Guarda non entro  nel merito della sua scelta ponderata ... Perché è evidente che l'ha molto ponderata, non lo assimilo nemmeno ai quei martiri per la libertà dei quali si è avuta ampia testimonianza nelle varie dittature ciò nonostante non lo giudico un pazzo o uno stupido al più un uomo deluso dalla vita ( e non solo credo dalla legge sui matrimoni gay, sarebbe riduttivo), ha fatto una scelta difficile che io non comprendo ma per la quale provo  solo pietà.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> era invasato tanto quanto coloro che partecipano al gay pride.
> 
> e per quanto possa sembrare politicamente scorretto,un uomo che si uccide perchè non riesce a tollerare il diritto alla ricerca della felicità altrui merita una riflessione a prescindere.
> 
> sempre ribadendo che quello delle nozze gay è un non problema nonchè un'arma di distrazione di massa


non si era ucciso perché era contro i gay. si era ucciso perché ha strumentalizzato la sua voglia di farla finita con il valore aggiunto di farla in culo ai gay e cavarsela contemporaneamente dal dovere di dare spiegazioni più approfondite, perché appunto già defunto.

per il resto, mi fanno schifo le strumentalizzazioni in genere, non importa quale movente. chi strumentalizza una situazione a suo vantaggio ... qualunque sia, anche la propria morte in speranza di diventare stinco santo, mi fa schifo. come mi fanno schifo i giornalisti che strumentalizzano la vita di uno che non ha capito nulla nella vita per creare un articolo lungo mezza pagina, dove invece bastava una riga.


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non si era ucciso perché era contro i gay. si era ucciso perché ha strumentalizzato la sua voglia di farla finita con il valore aggiunto di farla in culo ai gay e cavarsela contemporaneamente dal dovere di dare spiegazioni più approfondite, perché appunto già defunto.
> 
> per il resto, mi fanno schifo le strumentalizzazioni in genere, non importa quale movente. chi strumentalizza una situazione a suo vantaggio ... qualunque sia, anche la propria morte in speranza di diventare stinco santo, mi fa schifo. come mi fanno schifo i giornalisti che strumentalizzano la vita di uno che non ha capito nulla nella vita per creare un articolo lungo mezza pagina, dove invece bastava una riga.


in ogni caso,la questione va letta in chiave cinica.  ogni considerazione etico-buonista è meramente oziosa


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

Io, gay a 17 anni chiedo solo di esistere
Lo leggo dopo
APPROFONDIMENTI
Articolo
Tra vittorie in America e sconfitte in Italia
Così nel mondo la condizione dei gay
TAG
 unioni omosessuali,  matrimoni gay,  omofobia 
di DAVIDE TANCREDI

CARO direttore, questa lettera è, forse, la mia unica alternativa al suicidio. Ciò che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la notizia di un gesto avvenuto nella cattedrale parigina. Un uomo, un esponente di destra, si è tolto la vita in modo eclatante sugli scalini della famosa chiesa per manifestare il proprio disappunto contro la legge per i matrimoni gay deliberata dall'Assemblea Nazionale francese.

Nonostante gli insegnamenti dalla morale cristiana, io ritengo che il suicidio sia un gesto rispettabile: una persona che arriva a privarsi del bene più prezioso in nome di una cosa in cui crede, merita molta stima e riguardo; ma neppure questa considerazione riesce a posizionare sotto una luce favorevole quello che mi appare come il gesto vano di un folle. La vita degli altri continua anche dopo la fine della nostra. Siamo destinati a scomparire, anche se abbiamo riscritto i libri di storia. Morire per opporsi all'evolversi di una società che tenta di diventare più civile è ottusità e evidente sopravvalutazione delle proprie forze.

Il Parlamento italiano riscontrando l'epico passo del suo omologo d'oltralpe ha subito dichiarato di mettersi in linea per i diritti di tutti. Una promessa ben più vana del gesto di un folle. Tutti sappiamo come il nostro Paese sia l'ultimo della classe e che non ci tenga ad apparire come il più progressista. Si accontenta di imitare o, peggio ancora, finge di farlo. La cultura italiana rabbrividisce al pensiero che  due persone dello 
stesso sesso possano amarsi: perché è contro natura, perché è contro i precetti religiosi o semplicemente perché è odio abbastanza stupido da poter essere italiano. Spesso ci si dimentica che il riconoscimento dei matrimoni omosessuali non significa necessariamente affidare a una coppia "anormale" dei bambini ma permettere a due individui che si vogliono bene di amarsi. In questo consiste il matrimonio, soprattutto nella mentalità cattolica. E allora perché quest'ostinata battaglia?

Io sono gay, ho 17 anni e questa lettera è la mia ultima alternativa al suicidio in una società troglodita, in un mondo che non mi accetta sebbene io sia nato così. Il vero coraggio non è suicidarsi alla soglia degli ottanta anni ma sopravvivere all'adolescenza con un peso del genere, con la consapevolezza di non aver fatto nulla di sbagliato se non seguire i propri sentimenti, senza vizi o depravazioni. Non a tutti è data la fortuna di nascere eterosessuali. Se ci fosse un po' meno discriminazione e un po' più di commiserazione o carità cristiana, tutti coloro che odiano smetterebbero di farlo perché loro, per qualche sconosciuta e ingiusta volontà divina, sono stati fortunati. Io non chiedo che il Parlamento si decida a redigere una legge per i matrimoni gay  -  non sono così sconsiderato  -  chiedo solo di essere ascoltato.

Un Paese che si dice civile non può abbandonare dei pezzi di sé. Non può permettersi di vivere senza una legge contro l'omofobia, un male che spinge molti ragazzi a togliersi la vita per ritrovare quella libertà che hanno perduto nel momento in cui hanno respirato per la prima volta. Non c'è nessun orrore ad essere quello che si è, il vero difetto è vivere fingendosi diversi. Noi non siamo demoni, né siamo stati toccati dal Demonio mentre eravamo in fasce, siamo solo sfortunati partecipi di un destino volubile. Ma orgogliosi di esserlo. Chiediamo solo di esistere.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> Io, gay a 17 anni chiedo solo di esistere
> Lo leggo dopo
> APPROFONDIMENTI
> Articolo
> ...


Sei un bravo picciotto
nonostante tutto
puoi vivere...

Ma non ti allargare troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> Nonostante gli insegnamenti dalla morale cristiana, io ritengo che il suicidio sia un gesto rispettabile: una persona che arriva a privarsi del bene più prezioso in nome di una cosa in cui crede, merita molta stima e riguardo; ma neppure questa considerazione riesce a posizionare sotto una luce favorevole quello che mi appare come *il gesto vano di un folle.*
> Opinabile.
> La vita degli altri continua anche dopo la fine della nostra. Siamo destinati a scomparire, anche se abbiamo riscritto i libri di storia. Morire per *opporsi all'evolversi di una società*
> Discutibile
> ...


Mai negata la liberta' ad altri.
Ma chi chiede una legge ad hoc per una distinta categoria si auto ghettizza.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> Io, gay a 17 anni chiedo solo di esistere
> Lo leggo dopo
> APPROFONDIMENTI
> Articolo
> ...



grazie per averla postata lo stavo facendo io adesso.
A Lui verrà un attacco di bile.


----------

